# noritoi 'Wongso' spathe pic



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been watching this one for a few days and it still hasn't opened up all of the way. I thought I'd go ahead and snap a pic anyhow given I'm likely to get sidetracked and miss it.  









Here it is helping me do laundry.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

very nice man~!

ya i think they need a trim


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great


----------

